# Things to do during the summer



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 1, 2012)

Can anyone think of fun activities to do during the summer? I usually spend it being bored and I'd like to actually do something. I've looked into geocaching; can anyone think of any off-the-wall activities like that? I'm specifically looking for something to do with friends.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 1, 2012)

Skydiving, windsurfing, base jumping, ect.
I've heard that those are a bit exciting.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 1, 2012)

If you're a nature person, go out camping or hiking!


----------



## yiran (Jun 1, 2012)

Write fiction.

...

I'm so boring.

But really, write some fiction :O it's not like November in which you still have school to attend to.


----------



## Datura (Jun 2, 2012)

Go to festivals!


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 2, 2012)

... said:


> Can anyone think of fun activities to do during the summer? I usually spend it being bored and I'd like to actually do something. I've looked into geocaching; can anyone think of any off-the-wall activities like that? I'm specifically looking for something to do with friends.


indoor rockclimbing is pretty okay if you have friends that aren't afraid of high places


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 2, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> indoor rockclimbing is pretty okay if you have friends that aren't afraid of high places


But indoor rockclimbing is an _on_-the-wall activity :DDDDDDDDD

I'd say camping or hiking, too. Or, if getting to the beach is a possibility, snorkeling/scuba diving and bodyboarding/surfboarding are fantastic fun, especially with friends. And then you can have a barbecue on the beach!


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 2, 2012)

We went to London and Paris!! does that count??


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 2, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> But indoor rockclimbing is an _on_-the-wall activity :DDDDDDDDD!


You're brilliant and now I have nothing more to contribute to this thread.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, the most off-the-wall thing I'm doing this summer is having tea and biscuits with the nuns in the convent around the corner, so I don't know if I can really help here. Are you musical at all? Doing a gig would be cool.


----------



## Frostagin (Jun 2, 2012)

Build a rocket, fight a mummy, climb up the Eiffel tower, discover something that doesn't exist, give a monkey a shower, surf tidal waves, create nanobots, locate Frankenstien's brain, find a dodo bird, paint a continent, drive your sister insane?

SUMMER READING PROGRAAAAAM
Seriously though, reading is good. 

You could go see a movie with friends. Or just have a day to hang out.
I wish _I_ got more days to just hang out with my friends.

Find a hobby and build on it. I personally like drawing, singing, and playing my bass guitar.

So.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 2, 2012)

Hmm, perhaps I need to elaborate.

We live near the beach. Probably 30% of our time is spent at the beach. Believe me when I say that going to the beach is not as exciting when you do it a couple days in a row, even when you have ~pristine beaches~ like ours.

I'm musical, but none of my friends are, so unfortunately my dream of a traveling barbershop quartet has been ruined.

One idea I found that I kind of liked was guerilla gardening, where you place seeds in a place you technically aren't allowed to, like under a free way. It's secret beautification~. Just gotta make sure you don't pick invasive species and destroy the ecosystem, eh?


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 2, 2012)

Stay here.

...

...

...

I have no life.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 2, 2012)

D&D!


----------



## Coroxn (Jun 2, 2012)

... said:


> One idea I found that I kind of liked was guerilla gardening, where you place seeds in a place you technically aren't allowed to, like under a free way. It's secret beautification~. Just gotta make sure you don't pick invasive species and destroy the ecosystem, eh?


Haha, this. I want to do this with my friends.

Make a dropspot!

Or spend like a day making an epic sand creation. Does your beach have any streams leading to it? Making sand/rock dams is tons of fun, because it's you and your friends verses the stream.

The stream always wins. Always.


----------



## Spoon (Jun 2, 2012)

If you're able to or a haven't already, a job can be nice, especially if it's something you like, and the added income isn't bad.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 3, 2012)

... said:


> One idea I found that I kind of liked was guerilla gardening









Looks awesome.


sorrysorrysorry I'm stopping now


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 3, 2012)

Spoon said:


> If you're able to or a haven't already, a job can be nice, especially if it's something you like, and the added income isn't bad.


I'm looking into getting one.

@Dannichu: You make my day. Never stop being awesome.


----------



## Datura (Jun 4, 2012)

Have you considered crippling alcoholism?


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 4, 2012)

that's the only thing i'll ever consider tbf


----------



## Datura (Jun 5, 2012)

I had to do a reverse image search to figure out what that flag was.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 5, 2012)

wow


----------



## Datura (Jun 5, 2012)

Now we're just getting off-topic. Seriously though, drink the summer away.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 5, 2012)

You could try.....


to bake raINBOW CUPCAKES YES


----------



## Light (Jun 11, 2012)

Explore drainage tunnels under your city! Bring flashlights, rainboots, and friends to shield you from the bats!


----------



## Phantom (Jun 15, 2012)

Watch a lot of bending. 

I'm talking about Avatar. Get yur heads out of that gutter.

But anyways, since I'm not in school I don't get a summer vacation anymore. I took a week off work for the Fourth, so that might be fun. I am still trying to find someone to watch my cat though.


----------

